# Ag. M. Savic:"Vuole andare allo United".



## admin (2 Maggio 2022)

Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Peccato, non ha più ripetuto la stagione monstre di qualche anno fa ma ci avrebbe comunque portato la trequarti su un altro livello.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Peccato, non ha più ripetuto la stagione monstre di qualche anno fa ma ci avrebbe comunque portato la trequarti su un altro livello.


Giocatore forte che ha fatto la differenza contro squadre di medio-bassa classifica di serie A. Oltretutto lo considero una mezzala, non è il giocatore sgusciante, agile e abile nell'ultimo passaggio che serve al Milan. Il giocatore che serve al Milan è Wirtz o, al limite, Nkunku. Tutti gli altri sarebbero ripieghi.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2022)

E beh, Via Pogba e dentro M. Savic. 
Io però mi chiederei perché Pogba se ne vuole andare via. 
Questo servirebbe a noi, altroché. Avrebbe anche più chance di vincere qualcosa con noi (che poi andiamo in CL) che con lo United in Inghilterra.
Ma se l'agente dice così, mi pare impossibile. Andare su Nkunku se vogliamo fare un colpo top


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2022)

Scusate, ma... Quale stagione non avrebbe ripetuto? Quest'anno già 10 gol e 11 assist... Meglio di così. E mi sembra in grado di fare l'ultimo passaggio. Per di più uno con la sua stazza ci aiuterebbe, oltre che in mezzo al campo, anche sui corner dove ormai non segniamo nemmeno con le mani


----------



## Route66 (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Le parole del procuratore che nomina quelle due squadre a caso citando anche la preferita mi fanno venire in mente le escort di lusso elvetiche che frequentano(per aggiornare i loro outfit) il Fox Town di Mendrisio ed entrano solo nei 4/5 negozi di marche extralusso accompagnate dai fessi di turno che le sponsorizzano.
Tradotto.... non essendo ancora un "negozio" top di marca a noi non fila nemmeno di striscio....


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma... Quale stagione non avrebbe ripetuto? Quest'anno già 10 gol e 11 assist... Meglio di così. E mi sembra in grado di fare l'ultimo passaggio. Per di più uno con la sua stazza ci aiuterebbe, oltre che in mezzo al campo, anche sui corner dove ormai non segniamo nemmeno con le mani


Secondo me la stagione che ha giocato nel 17/18 era roba da top mondiale, faceva cose assurde.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Come minimo chiederà 10 milioni di stipendio. Vedrete.


----------



## malos (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Ma non era già dei gobbi insieme a Pogba?


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2022)

Ce ne ha messo di tempo...


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Pezzo da 90 della massima serie, il vero trascinatore della Lazio degli ultimi anni... se se ne va non comprate più Immobile al fantacalcio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma... Quale stagione non avrebbe ripetuto? Quest'anno già 10 gol e 11 assist... Meglio di così. E mi sembra in grado di fare l'ultimo passaggio. Per di più uno con la sua stazza ci aiuterebbe, oltre che in mezzo al campo, anche sui corner dove ormai non segniamo nemmeno con le mani


10 gol e 11 assist nel modesto campionato italiano, savic forte pero al banco di prova che conta non è stato mai testato con conitnuita, basti pensare che le volte che abbiamo giocato contro la lazio, è bastato un kessie con la testa altrove e un tonali/bennacer per mettersi il centrocampo laziale in tasca. Per farla breve savic è un ottimo giocatore ma rapporto qualita prezzo c'è di meglio in giro


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2022)

bisogna sentire Lotito che dice prima...anche se lo United non si fa problemi a strapagare giocatori, per cui potrebbe soddisfare le richieste del presidente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Va anche capito e applaudito.
Per amore della lazietta è rimasto incatenato (accontentandosi di uno stipendio modestissimo) sprecando i suoi anni migliori,un vero peccato.
Ora va per i 28 anni e cerca finalmente il grande salto.
Spero riesca a coronare il suo sogno


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> 10 gol e 11 assist nel modesto campionato italiano, savic forte pero al banco di prova che conta non è stato mai testato con conitnuita, basti pensare che le volte che abbiamo giocato contro la lazio, è bastato un kessie con la testa altrove e un tonali/bennacer per mettersi il centrocampo laziale in tasca. Per farla breve savic è un ottimo giocatore ma rapporto qualita prezzo c'è di meglio in giro


Ok, nel modesto campionato italiano. Poi però vai in Germania e vedi che gente come Silva e Schick possono fare anche 20/30 gol. Prendiamo in esame solo la Premier allora? 
M. Savic sono anni che domina in serie A, contro di noi poi proprio nell'ultima partita ha fatto fuori Kessie e Theo nell'azione del loro gol (e pure l'anno scorso creò un assist perfetto per Immobile scavalcando la nostra difesa), ha fatto gol nel derby, contro l'Inter quest'anno. È semplicemente il centrocampista (almeno secondo me) più forte del campionato.
Se poi prendiamo Nkunku non mi lamento eh


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Questo è forte forte, allo United va ad arricchirsi ma farà la fine di tutti quelli che ci sono andati negli ultimi 10 anni: a giocarsi l'Europa League.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ok, nel modesto campionato italiano. Poi però vai in Germania e vedi che gente come Silva e Schick possono fare anche 20/30 gol. Prendiamo in esame solo la Premier allora?
> M. Savic sono anni che domina in serie A, contro di noi poi proprio nell'ultima partita ha fatto fuori Kessie e Theo nell'azione del loro gol (e pure l'anno scorso creò un assist perfetto per Immobile scavalcando la nostra difesa), ha fatto gol nel derby, contro l'Inter quest'anno. È semplicemente il centrocampista (almeno secondo me) più forte del campionato.
> Se poi prendiamo Nkunku non mi lamento eh


si ma schick e silva sono due attaccanti particolari, savic è un centrocampista che abbina fisicita ad una buona tecnica individuale, gia la fisicità gli dà un vantaggio non indifferente nel campionato italiano, basti vedere un anguissa qualsiasi che sembra chissa cosa. Ovviamente non ho mica detto che savic è uno scarparo, ho detto che qualità prezzo non conviene, il giocatore gia prende 3 mil, 3 mil e mezzo alla lazio, quindi un ipotetico nuovo contratto partirebbe dai 5 mil netti che con le tasse diventerebbero una decina di mil, all'epoca quando si diceva che leonardo lo volesse al milan, lotito sparava cifre assurde tra i 120-130 mil, oggi forse verosimilmente te ne chiedera 60-70 mil.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come minimo chiederà 10 milioni di stipendio. Vedrete.


Eh già, poi onestamente non lo prenderei mai a quelle cifre considerando che potrebbe essere molto complicato da inserire nella squadra. Si puo' fare molto meglio a prezzi molto più ragionevoli e soprattutto con caretteristiche molto più conciliabili con il nostro gioco. 

A parte questo, lo United é veramente una sciagura, e che esistano ancora giocatori ambiziosi pronti ad andarci mi risulta molto difficile da credere. Una squadra che l'anno scorso ha preso Sancho a 90M, subito prima della fine del mercato ha poi preso CR7 dandogli uno stipendio smisurato, togliendo una zavorra finanziaria alla Juve (e anche un po' sportiva dal trend) e distruggendo quel poco di progettualità che si cominciava ad intravedere.

Ovvio, questi sono uno dei primi cinque brand sportivi al mondo con tanto di tifosi tra i monaci tibetani che non si perdono una partita, hanno una visibilità pazzesca ed una forza economica immensa, grazie a Dio é in mano a dei completi imbecilli. Questo per dire che chi va allo United oggi, lo fa quasi solo esclusivamente per soldi, e vorrei chiedere a Pogba o Sancho se sono contenti della loro scelta, e vorrei eventualmente chiederlo a Savic tra un paio d'anni. Queste cose non smetteranno mai di stupirmi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

Da noi farebbe una differenza abissale.

Certo, alle cifre di cui si parla viene ritenerla una follia.

Ma d' altronde sento giocatori mai sentiti primi valutati 50/60 milioni...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Secondo me la stagione che ha giocato nel 17/18 era roba da top mondiale, faceva cose assurde.


Concordo. Milinkovic è fortissimo e ha tutto il tempo per fare anche meglio comunque.
Non capisco però la scelta United, è una polveriera quella squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh già, poi onestamente non lo prenderei mai a quelle cifre considerando che potrebbe essere molto complicato da inserire nella squadra. Si puo' fare molto meglio a prezzi molto più ragionevoli e soprattutto con caretteristiche molto più conciliabili con il nostro gioco.
> 
> A parte questo, lo United é veramente una sciagura, e che esistano ancora giocatori ambiziosi pronti ad andarci mi risulta molto difficile da credere. Una squadra che l'anno scorso ha preso Sancho a 90M, subito prima della fine del mercato ha poi preso CR7 dandogli uno stipendio smisurato, togliendo una zavorra finanziaria alla Juve (e anche un po' sportiva dal trend) e distruggendo quel poco di progettualità che si cominciava ad intravedere.
> 
> Ovvio, questi sono uno dei primi cinque brand sportivi al mondo con tanto di tifosi tra i monaci tibetani che non si perdono una partita, hanno una visibilità pazzesca ed una forza economica immensa, grazie a Dio é in mano a dei completi imbecilli. Questo per dire che chi va allo United oggi, lo fa quasi solo esclusivamente per soldi, e vorrei chiedere a Pogba o Sancho se sono contenti della loro scelta, e vorrei eventualmente chiederlo a Savic tra un paio d'anni. Queste cose non smetteranno mai di stupirmi.


Alla fine è un club prestigioso con una grande storia e tifoseria.

Tra l'altro oltre ai quasi 100 milioni per SMS, sembra che ne abbiano offerti oltre 100 per Osimhen 

Vengono da stagioni veramente opache. Adesso hanno preso Ten Hag, vediamo che combinano.

Comunque sono una società che da tanto tempo opera male, facendo una marea di scelte sbagliate, spesso dettate dalla pressione e dall'accontentare la piazza. Perchè per me la rosa non vale City o Liverpool, ma è piena di giocatori che stanno rendendo al di sotto della qualità che hanno (Pobga, Rashford, Wan-Bissaka, Sancho), segno che c'è un problema di manico. in società piu che a bordo campo.

SMS alla fine cerca il contrattone e lo United è il migliore che gli hanno offerto. Io penso che lui se potesse andrebbe volentieri in un altro top club, ma forse il punto è che è molto forte ma non uno dei migliori e dunque lo cerca lo United, non il Real.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine è un club prestigioso con una grande storia e tifoseria.
> 
> Tra l'altro oltre ai quasi 100 milioni per SMS, sembra che ne abbiano offerti oltre 100 per Osimhen
> 
> ...


Ah certo, ma anche con il rinnovo di Pogba, con Osimhen e con Savic penso che si giocherebbero comunque la qualificazione in CL con Arsenal e Tottenham, perché il divario con Chelsea, Liverpool e City non é solo tecnico ma anche culturale ormai. Sembra di rivedere l'Inda di inzio secolo 

Ten Hag lo stimo alla grande, ho paura che faccia una brutta fine in Inghilterra, ora che vuole portarsi un sacco di fedelissimi e sembra non volerne sapere di CR7 e questo secondo me é un bene, con tutto il rispetto che ho per Ronaldo, ma a 37 anni non puo' essere un punto di partenza perché non é e non sarà mai un Ibra.

Spesso si dice che il PSG é un progetto fallimentare, e concordo alla grande per come vedo il calcio. Si dice che anche il City sia un fallimento, e qui non concordo per niente, perché si fa finta di non vedere in che lega gioca, come gioca, come valorizza, come sfornano talenti e soprattutto i risultati ottenuti. Secondo me comunque il progetto più fallimentare, nato come dici tu da un assetto societario disastroso é quello dello United, incredibile aver tenuto Solskjær per tutto quel tempo senza aver visto un singolo miglioramento a livello tecnico, anzi...


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Maggio 2022)

Con 70 milioni e 7.5 di stipendio rimane in Italia. @investcorp se vi presentate senza un grande acquisto farete la figura dei taccagni.


----------



## Route66 (2 Maggio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo. Milinkovic è fortissimo e ha tutto il tempo per fare anche meglio comunque.
> Non capisco però la scelta United, è una polveriera quella squadra.


SMS è il più forte centrocampista(o cmq uno sul podio dei più forti) che gioca in Italia con lo stipendio di un Locatelli qualsiasi.
O lui aspira a diventare un novello S.Francesco(non morirà di fame sicuramente ne lui ne le sue prossime 5 generazioni) oppure dovrebbe dare un bel calcio nel sedere al suo procuratore.
La scelta United è abbastanza scontata....se Lotito chiede 100 loro ne pagano 115 per essere sicuri, l'alternativa è quell'inetto di Leotardo e i soldi dei petrolieri.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kezman, agente di Milinkovic Savic, esce allo scoperto riguardo il futuro del proprio assistito:"A Sergej non mancano le offerte per il mercato estivo. Al momento abbiamo quelle di Manchester United e Psg. Sergej è concentrato sulla fine della stagione con la Lazio, ma vuole andare al Manchester".


Lui è una mezzala forte forte.. ma nel nostro 4231 non lo vedo ne mediano ne trequartista.. anche se a noi uno cosi fisico servirebbe di brutto


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma non era già dei gobbi insieme a Pogba?


Insieme a Rudiger,che intanto va al Real,tutti ridicoli e servi degli ovini i giornali nostrani.


----------

